# Ireland - parking in towns



## frazersnowdon (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All,

We're heading to Ireland for a week's break on August. Does anyone have any experience of parking motorhomes in towns? 

I'm not particularly looking forward to driving to Wicklow only to find no parking. And again, I don't want to have to stay at a campsite out of town and get a taxi in.

Thanks!

Frazer


site helper note - split out from very old (2004) thread!


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There are some town carparks with height barriers, but no problems in most places. There are even some official parking slots and aires (Lahinch beach, Midleton, Askeaton, Buncrana ).
We found no problems parking in small towns. 
There are also quite a few pubs who welcome motorhomers, some are signed.
If you want to go to Dublin I would suggest parking at Howth Pier and taking the DART.
Happy travelling!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Parking in Ireland is much the same as parking in most other European countries.

France and Germany cater for us exceptionally well and Ireland can't match that. 

Largely the official attitude is similar to that in the UK. A few enlightened Councils have provided aires, Alan.


----------

